# The 'Whatever' Parrot



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 27, 2008)

The 'Whatever' Parrot
by GrrlScientist
May 26, 2008 

This streaming video is a CNN report about a parrot that .. er, parrots .. Barack Obama's slogan, "Yes we can". But it also includes some other parrots .. the one that says "Whateverrrr" is my favorite [2:31].


----------



## Lana (Jun 27, 2008)

Went to the l ink but got the "This video is no longer available" message.  Whateverrrrr!!


----------



## Halo (Jun 27, 2008)

I got the same thing Lana


----------

